

Erlang: A Generalized TCP Server - jfarmer
http://20bits.com/articles/erlang-a-generalized-tcp-server/

======
vegai
Aww, I dismissed Erlang about 4 months ago because I didn't see anything like
this existing and didn't want to bother writing it myself.

~~~
jfarmer
Well, time to revisit it!

In truth, the team I work with tried to use Erlang to power some real-time
components of the website we were building at the time but we couldn't get it
to work. We kept hitting scalability walls and the problems were too opaque to
diagnose.

We decided to go with something better understood by the development community
at large and built a Ruby/EventMachine solution.

I'm not an Erlang pro by any stretch, so you know it's bad news when your blog
posts about the language are some of the highest ranked for obvious search
terms like "Erlang tutorial."

